# Keeping Motorhome in France between UK MoT?



## Michael108 (Jan 8, 2022)

Greetings 
What's needed for above.  We want to keep our NB Arto at our daughters near Bordeaux with winter annual UK for MoT & service.
Any better solutions?
Thanks & Bestest this 22 Year
Michael108


----------



## GMJ (Jan 8, 2022)

Just run that by your insurance as well though.


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 8, 2022)

Have you checked tax implications  ? Usually only a set time you can keep a vehicle abroad otherwise it is classed as imported and there can be high taxes !


----------



## Michael108 (Jan 8, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Have you checked tax implications  ? Usually only a set time you can keep a vehicle abroad otherwise it is classed as imported and there can be high taxes !


Thanks
I'll do that & check insurance


----------



## Drover (Jan 8, 2022)

As said above you need to check. 
We can't leave ours anywhere for more than 48 hrs without out us being with it unless we tell them.
Spain give 3 months before you need to change to Spanish regs or leave Spain or be with it on holiday... my daughter had to change hers after brexit by request of the police.... for the previous 15 years they didn't care.


----------



## Michael108 (Jan 8, 2022)

Are the 2 big Camping & Motorhome clubs worth checking?


----------



## Michael108 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks
All clues + advice appreciated


----------



## witzend (Jan 8, 2022)

if you did import it to france i believe they have no rd tax an mot is every 2 yrs


----------



## Michael108 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks. 
Worth getting details.
1st plan 2nd PV on roof, up sound system & rejig table & seating.. Plus U.K. MoT & service.. 
Your suggestion could be the path as daughter's house + outbuildings are a pull.
So all such clues v helpful.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 9, 2022)

MY thoughts are that the difficulties and possible disasters (eg theft) outweigh the benefits.
Even in the good times and more so now with covid causing unknown disruption.
However best wishes


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 9, 2022)

I suspect there will be a time limit in which you can keep a vehicle in another country before being required to register it  in that country.
I believe it is 6 months between rep of Ireland and N. Ireland (UK). I seem to recall reading similar about Spain.

Davy


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 9, 2022)

If a vehicle is on private land in france can you bookit inn quick fit london and drive it there for mot. Without a mot ?
Second question a person must leave the EU after 90days ,but what about personal belonging = campervan.

If a french lorry brok3 down in the uk must it ( the lorry) be repationated Lol


----------

